# Looking for info on Offshore tax releif and contact for suitable financial advisor



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello

As i have now moved to Cyprus (Paphos area) I am now looking for any information from other offshore workers including seafarers about offshore tax reliefs. I am a Cypriot resident now and have declared myself out of the UK, i work out the country for over 200 days a year. Do i require to pay income tax on my salary i also work for an offshore company that are based in limasol so i get paid through them. 

Do i need to get in contact with the local tax office if so what are the contact details of them and location. 

Can anyone recomend an excellent financial advisor whos expertise is in offshore accoutns etc, your help is much appriciated

Thanks 
Marc
:ranger:


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

Marc,
Were you a tax resident of Cyprus before you started this job?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Ellados,

I started working the cyriot company before i became a resident.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Could the person who PM me about contacts please resend me your contact details they have been deleted out of my inbox by mistake. 

thank you very much
Marc


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

If you do a search under inland revenue department cyprus
The link to the Paphos tax dept is there.

Can't post the link yet as I haven't done enough posts


----------

